# Pensacola Beach "blow out"



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

The following is a portion of a story ran in the Pensacola Journal on-line. Real sorry those folks got "blown" away.:clap

<SPAN class=pp>"Storm winds and waves crashed the party at Pensacola Beach early Saturday morning, burying or blowing away hundreds of tents set up on the beach by Memorial Day weekend partiers.<SPAN class=aa><DIV class=articleflex-container><DIV class=articleflex>6000 people, mostly gays and lesbians, converged on Park East, just past Portofino Resort, this weekend for the annual Emerald City Memorial Day Weekend."</DIV></DIV>


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

what can I say? 

God loves PFF ers!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you saying that you're happy God came in and weighlayed the Memorial Day party at the beach?



Sweet.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Xanadu (5/23/2009)*Are you saying that you're happy God came in and weighlayed the Memorial Day party at the beach?


YUP :clap


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeppers...

God show'ed 'em...

Just like Ivan... oh wait,... that was us "normal" folk...

Well he gotit right again with Katrina though...

He musta just sorta "missed" with Ivan...

Jim


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, there are people out there that don't like the gays, despise them, etc. etc.. Hate them for taking over your beach. But think about this. There are a ton of people that work on the beach, that are hetero, some single and some with families and kids maybe even some that like to fish that make a ton of money every year this weekend. Not only those people but so many of the businesses out on the beach/gulf breeze that make it one more weekend. Then the vendors, a buddy of mine works at goldring dist.(miller lite) as the area(beach) manager, he said a week ago that this is one his biggest weekends of the year. 



It all trickles down the line. FOR YOUR LOCAL ECONOMY. 

They could come once a month for all I care! They don't bother anybody, and they spend a ton of money. On the other hand IMO, the mobile crew that comes over every year could just stay on their side of the state line and it wouldn't hurt a damn thing.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *N-Reel-Trouble (5/24/2009)*Well, there are people out there that don't like the gays, despise them, etc. etc.. Hate them for taking over your beach. But think about this. There are a ton of people that work on the beach, that are hetero, some single and some with families and kids maybe even some that like to fish that make a ton of money every year this weekend. Not only those people but so many of the businesses out on the beach/gulf breeze that make it one more weekend. Then the vendors, a buddy of mine works at goldring dist.(miller lite) as the area(beach) manager, he said a week ago that this is one his biggest weekends of the year.
> 
> It all trickles down the line. FOR YOUR LOCAL ECONOMY.
> They could come once a month for all I care! They don't bother anybody, and they spend a ton of money. On the other hand IMO, the mobile crew that comes over every year could just stay on their side of the state line and it wouldn't hurt a damn thing.


That's fine for them, but that is why they won't get ANY of my business anytime of the year. I refuse to spend money at establishments that promote criminals (mobile)and homosexuals converging on our beaches. If the **** money is so important to them, then their business can do without my money.

I have no problem with people coming here to enjoy the beach, everyone should be welcome. With that said, there is no reason to promote a huge gay and lesbian only party on Memorial Day weekend. This is supposed to be a weekend to remember our nation's heros, not celebrate homos.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

hey alot of them are "rear admirals" and some have actually served time in the tail gunner position. Thats sort of war like isnt it????


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## missing home san diego (May 22, 2009)

yes,yes that is terrible. I hate that for them:


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Brent (5/23/2009)*God screwed up a lot of nice heterofamily weekends then too,
> 
> 
> 
> he sure has a wacky sense of spite...




yes ....please call off the invisible deity....I want some nice weather this weekend


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown:letsparty:toast:clap


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

i`m sure they hated having to leave their buddies "behind"


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *CHUMM BUCKET (5/24/2009)*i`m sure they hated having to leave their buddies "behind"


Now that is funny right there.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

shit come on guys! just because they are gay doesnt mean they arent welcome to support our local economy, even if it just one weekend out of the year. dont lose site of what memorial day is all about just because of your own beliefs towards gays.the majority of them treat our beaches with respect and enjoy there time here just like we do. we have the beach the other 362 days of the year. the mobile and prichard filth are not welcome on my beach! they trash our paradise every time the come. they are rude and disrepectful to us and our environment.dont lose sight of whats really important here. we need to promote, but also protect what we take for granted everyday. we have what other people dont havebecause of our right to stand up, voice our opinions and be heard. if we are to be bigots, we are no better than the ignorance that comes here to trash our beaches. is it racist to call a part of our paradise,chicken bone beach? i dont believe so. if it werent for all the trash and chicken bones left behind, i think it would just be pcola beach. open your hearts and mind to the acceptance of others as long as they are acceptant to you. Ollie


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We could call it "Hide a Bone Beach" on Memorial weekend instead of Chicken Bone if Chicken Bone is racist.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

splitline! now that is some funny shit. :moon


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

"Hide a Bone Beach" 

Now that is funny. Alright, you get credit for naming that stretch of beach. So, chicken bone at one end and hide-a-bone at the other.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

OK, this deserves the ROFLMAO stamp of approval!!!:clap:clap

For the record, I have friends who are gay, just like I have friends who are Highly Pigmented American (gotta use the PC terms!). They are all good people or else they would not be my friends. I went to dinner on thursday with some friends, one of which is gay.

Problem is that so many of the ones that show up (Mobile and the Gay pride crowd) are trash and are intent on ruining everyone elses weekend. I don't shove my belief system on anyone, and believe in "don't start nothing, won't be nothing.":nonono

My opinion is that god decided to make sure nothing got started. 

I can't resist....... Sooo, do you think it is a good or bad thing to bring up the rear of the parade?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

spooly

i too believe in live and let live, i am a lesbian myself, but i dont like my home town being know as some kind of gay mecca. the PDA that goes on during this event is unacceptable for gays or hetros. 

as for chickenbone dont get me started, local authorities need to grow a pair.

skwink


----------



## no name (Jan 12, 2009)

The problem is how they act. They have a "hey look at me" party. Same way with the ******** at chicken bone beach. I have been to Disney when they have there week long party there, samething. Stop trying to get attention and just have a good time.:banghead


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Ten percent of every group are assholes. Doesnt matter the make up of the group. Most folks want to get together and have a good time. But then there is always that guy or girl that has to ruin it for everyone. Just think, 10 guys get together to have a throw down at the local bar, one of em is bound to get into a fight with someone ruining the night. 10 girls get together to do the same and one of them is bound to be laid out in the bathroom hurling by midnight. Again, ruining it for the responsible ones that now have to take care of her. Ten boats coming out of Destin pass, one of em is bound to do something stupid. 



I dont agree with some of the lifestyles of some of the folks in this country and I try as I can to live by the good book which drives some of my beliefs. But I am not perfect by any means and it sure isnt my place to judge folks. Again, I dont agree with it, but I do believe that everyone has a right to enjoy whatever, wherever as long as it doesnt impinge on the rights of others.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *nextstep (5/24/2009)*spooly
> 
> i too believe in live and let live, i am a lesbian myself, but i dont like my home town being know as some kind of gay mecca. the PDA that goes on during this event is unacceptable for gays or hetros.
> 
> ...


youre exactly right! i could care less what anyone does in their own home. you wanna have a gay orgy with poop flavored spunk flyin and bouncin off walls, good for you.. but when they walk around making out and grabbin on each other, that is disrespectful and not acceptable. doesnt matter if youre gay or straight, no need for that kinda stuff in public.now i have noticed that after the big memorial day weekend the beach is trashed. for that reason i am not a fan of the gay invasion for memorial day. but that goes with any big gathering of people. look at the beach after blue angels weekend, itll be trashed then too..


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>(We could call it "Hide a Bone Beach" on Memorial weekend instead of Chicken Bone if Chicken Bone is racist.)

Splitline, Hilarious!!!:bowdown</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

It was goin to blow this weekend no matter what. Just keep me out of it. The main thing most of us have is the lack of enforcement. Money be damned. If I get naked with my junk pointed in my wife's direction I'd get arrested. Same ought to be true for this weekend. The beach is a welcome place for all. But ticket or arrest(must be careful the authorities might be accused of a phobia) those who can't behave and make them pay for all the cleanup, instead of the businesses that need the money.

Chris


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

There here there queer and they will not disappear.

Gald no one posted a report bout catching any trouser trout.

although a few bearded clams would be nice.


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

> *BloodyWaters (5/24/2009)*shit come on guys! just because they are gay doesnt mean they arent welcome to support our local economy, even if it just one weekend out of the year. dont lose site of what memorial day is all about just because of your own beliefs towards gays.the majority of them treat our beaches with respect and enjoy there time here just like we do. we have the beach the other 362 days of the year. the mobile and prichard filth are not welcome on my beach! they trash our paradise every time the come. they are rude and disrepectful to us and our environment.dont lose sight of whats really important here. we need to promote, but also protect what we take for granted everyday. we have what other people dont havebecause of our right to stand up, voice our opinions and be heard. if we are to be bigots, we are no better than the ignorance that comes here to trash our beaches. is it racist to call a part of our paradise,chicken bone beach? i dont believe so. if it werent for all the trash and chicken bones left behind, i think it would just be pcola beach. open your hearts and mind to the acceptance of others as long as they are acceptant to you. Ollie




BW, some people think Gays are trash and red necks are cool . You probably think all men are created equal BUT all you dark men go over there.



Just reread what you wrote above^^^^^^ You sir are still a bigot BUT that is your choice.



I myself don't care what y'all do , I find HUMOR in some of these posts and Know that one day WE will ALL have to answer for what we have done To the man upstairs .



And as far as the weekend goes ...........LETS GET REAL................



*THANK YOU TO ALL THAT HAVE SERVED AND ARE SERVING OUR COUNTY* 



All gave some , Some gave ALL


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!

I am STILL laughing! I've never heard that one before.... Trouser trout!:clap

I actually had tears in my eyes for a moment.... Gonna have to remember that one..

And for the record, did anyone notice how nice it was on sunday (after the parade folk were dispersing). I seem to recall that it got real nice after the rainout of the mobile folks too. hmmmmmmm...... Coincidence? Serendipity? I'll let you decide.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

I am not here to judge Gay's but the statement made above about people loving ******** and hating gays. well.....It says nothing about ******** in the bible...but it does say things about same sex relationships....that being said...dont judge them.. but dont support them EITHER!!!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I think that what was going on out there this weekend gave a whole new meaning to "Mine cup runeth over".

I got behind a honda accord with 2 ladies in it on the PB bridge on sunday. The driver had bleached hair with the sides shaved, so it looked like a mohawk. Passenger looked fairly normal. That mohawk lady was weaving all over the road, into both lanes, and actually slammed on brakes at the top of the hill nearly causing a wreck. I was SOOOOOO glad when I made the turn towards pickens, just to get away from that craziness...


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *nextstep (5/24/2009)*spooly
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am also lesbian, I just happen to be trapped in a man's body.:letsparty


----------



## Rdcampbell (Mar 29, 2009)

The only way tostop this is if there were no rooms to stay in. So if the Church Community want to start a Beach Party and booked all the rooms up a year or two in advance. Boom no rooms. As for this being the biggest $$ weekand of the the year. Its that way on every beach, cash cow weekend. Just like 4th of July, Booked up full.

My 2 cents.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Rdcampbell (5/25/2009)*The only way tostop this is if there were no rooms to stay in. So if the Church Community want to start a Beach Party and booked all the rooms up a year or two in advance. Boom no rooms. As for this being the biggest $$ weekand of the the year. Its that way on every beach, cash cow weekend. Just like 4th of July, Booked up full.
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 cents.




lol....they are too busy "Praying for Pace HS"



why they are so damn hell bent on prayin in the school when they have a perfectly good church 3 blocks away baffles me



If they have so damned much time and need something to do, clean up the school grounds....it's a damn mess over there.



Guess the legal fees eat up maintenance money :banghead


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

> *nextstep (5/24/2009)*spooly
> 
> i too believe in live and let live, i am a lesbian myself, but i dont like my home town being know as some kind of gay mecca. the PDA that goes on during this event is unacceptable for gays or hetros.
> 
> ...


well put. This could not be stated better. Ifa man and women were all over each other on the beach they would probably be approached by athorities or even the establishment mgt and asked to stop or leave. or someone like me with a kid telling them to get a room and a few other choice words. these are not the respectful gays that are plentiful in our community. it's like "Im gay and from texas and noone there will ever find out how I am acting here so Im going to flaunt it cause back home i would loose all my friends or get my but kicked if I rub it in in public". (disclaimer- not calling texans gay just my cousins live there and they would kick their asses if that was displayed in public)


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know if you all remember the story of when they FIRST STARTED the gay and lesbian thing here for Memorial day, but Pensacola wanted no part of it, actually tried to run them out of town. So the following year all the gay and lesbians wrote "Gay Money" on every bill they spent, when the local businesses saw how much cash was changing hands Pensacola started welcoming them with open arms. 

I am of the live and let live philosophy, while I do agree with what some of you said about them being wrong about open display of affection, I think we would all turn a bind eye if Girls Gone Wild was having a celebration and filming on our beaches, then I think we would ALL be ok with the nudity and PDA. As for me and my family I simply stay away from PCB during memorial day, simple as that, you don't like a rap concert don't go, hate Nascar don't attend, don't believe in god don't go to church, but let them do their thing, and if they get nasty in public let the authorities deal with it. But as far as the money that is brought in, we need it, their cash very well may give us more police officers to clean up chicken bone beach. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i drove that stretch of beach where all the people camp today (going trout fishing in navarre,) the place is TRASHED!, tents and beer cans litter 3 miles of IMHO the nicest place in the panhandle.

another thing, since when is it legal to camp on the beach? plus, i'm pretty sure you can't have a (can't think of the name, tent with no walls) that is more than 10' by 10', otherwise you need a permit from SRIA.

local authoritys (SRIA mainly, ECSO does a great job) needs to grow some nuts and fix this sh!t,

memorial day neweds to be known around here as a day to honor veterans and military, not a weekend when you have to stay home because of all the homosexuals acting like fools.

just my .02


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

hey boner, You know that regular laws/ rules only apply to "Regulars"! I bet not 1 open container ticket was cited. But walk in the p-bch parking lot any other day & ticket! Walk outside any bar & ticket! No them I bet! I bet there were no citations written on basic rules/laws we are made to abide by.


----------



## Rdcampbell (Mar 29, 2009)

> *Brent (5/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Rdcampbell (5/25/2009)*The only way tostop this is if there were no rooms to stay in. So if the Church Community want to start a Beach Party and booked all the rooms up a year or two in advance. Boom no rooms. As for this being the biggest $$ weekand of the the year. Its that way on every beach, cash cow weekend. Just like 4th of July, Booked up full.
> ...


Brent... Very well said, Please understand, I do Not go to church.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

Did any of yall see all the jehovahs witnesses infront of Emerald city friday night? i was on my way home from work and they were at least 50-60 of them screaming the verse right to the "partiers"...i go to olive babtist and i just believe that is a bit of taunting going on there...would'nt that be a sin maybe kinda?


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *John B. (5/25/2009)*i drove that stretch of beach where all the people camp today (going trout fishing in navarre,) the place is TRASHED!, tents and beer cans litter 3 miles of IMHO the nicest place in the panhandle.
> 
> another thing, since when is it legal to camp on the beach? plus, i'm pretty sure you can't have a (can't think of the name, tent with no walls) that is more than 10' by 10', otherwise you need a permit from SRIA.
> 
> ...


We need Dr.Phil!!!!!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *P-cola_Native (5/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *N-Reel-Trouble (5/24/2009)*Well, there are people out there that don't like the gays, despise them, etc. etc.. Hate them for taking over your beach. But think about this. There are a ton of people that work on the beach, that are hetero, some single and some with families and kids maybe even some that like to fish that make a ton of money every year this weekend. Not only those people but so many of the businesses out on the beach/gulf breeze that make it one more weekend. Then the vendors, a buddy of mine works at goldring dist.(miller lite) as the area(beach) manager, he said a week ago that this is one his biggest weekends of the year.
> ...


P-cola Native this is one of the best posts I've ever read! I agree with you 100%, great post, I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Well heck, if it's all about money, drug dealers have lots of money. Let's have a drug dealer weekend. Or is that what the chicken bone beach party is ?

And as far as the crack about Pace High School, my kids went there and it's a great school with terrific teachers and administrators. If all schools were like Pace, there would be a lot less problems in this area. And if the ACLU and their two stooges they recruited to start thistrouble don't like the way we do things in Santa Rosa county, they know where the Escambia River bridge is.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

So let's see.....when I cross the bridge, I go to the right and run into chicken bone beach......or turn to the left and potentially get chicken boned at the beach. These are not good choices.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisherick (5/26/2009)*So let's see.....when I cross the bridge, I go to the right and run into chicken bone beach......or turn to the left and potentially get chicken boned at the beach. These are not good choices.


well played.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

you said "all youdark men go over there"? what did you mean?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alum maverick (5/26/2009)*Did any of yall see all the jehovahs witnesses infront of Emerald city friday night? i was on my way home from work and they were at least 50-60 of them screaming the verse right to the "partiers"...i go to olive babtist and i just believe that is a bit of taunting going on there...would'nt that be a sin maybe kinda?


I highly doubt they were Jehovah's Witnesses doing that. Jehovah's Witnesses go quietly from door to door trying to talk to people about the bible, or will sometimes stand on street corners and try to engage people passing by in a bible conversation. You will not see Jehovah's Witnesses bible thumping, fire and brimstone preaching, screaming from the pulpit, and definately not protesting in front of abortion clinics, gay bars, or anything else, or screaming anything out at people.

They were I am sure people from a different religion.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *John B. (5/25/2009)*i drove that stretch of beach where all the people camp today (going trout fishing in navarre,) the place is TRASHED!, tents and beer cans litter 3 miles of IMHO the nicest place in the panhandle.
> 
> another thing, since when is it legal to camp on the beach? plus, i'm pretty sure you can't have a (can't think of the name, tent with no walls) that is more than 10' by 10', otherwise you need a permit from SRIA.
> 
> ...


I'm glad we don't have this problem in the Destin area. Sunday and Monday on Crab Island were about as patriotic as you can get. 99 Rock and Helen Back organizedquite a patriotic showing on Monday (Memorial Day). They played the Star Spangled Banner and organized Air Force Fly Overs. They also gave out free beer to anybody active duty or retired from any branch of the service. What Pensacola Beach organizes for Memorial Day weekend is a disgrace to the holiday. John B. and any of you others who want toenjoy a Memorial Day dedicated to our veterans and active dutyshouldjoin us at Crab Island next year,it sure made thisvetaranfeel appreciated. :usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## JBones (Feb 27, 2009)

To each his or her own but should not be allowed to have such a large gathering and act the way most of them do on such a important holiday weekend, they should make them change to another weekend and have a secluded area unless they can act appropriately and blend in with the rest of us.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Brent (5/26/2009)*that sounds more like some nosy judgementalPentecostals, the JWs are too busy ruining their kids lives and health with their backwards idiotic beliefs about education and modern medicine.
> 
> and sending pedophiles door to door to argue with people unsolicited.


Spoken like a troll. Please spare us yourusual pleas for proof that you are a ........


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

NOT a ****-Phobe , so I've got two words for everyone as far as the County and Churches are concerned : Secular Humanism (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secular_humanism) ... there is simply TOO much Tax Revenue generated by these consecutive , weekend events for the County to justify stopping them :doh ... these "People" , as everyone refers to them , DO pay Taxes , and DO spend their monies in OUR Local Economy ... I agree that each group should CERTAINLY better police their own refuse , and actions while visiting OUR Beaches , but as DEMOCRATIC Americans , we must give everyone the same Freedoms we enjoy ... let the Flaming ensue opcorn


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

So like i said....you got 2 choices:

Turn right and go to chicken bone beach....

or turn left and get chicken boned AT the beach.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brent (5/26/2009)*that sounds more like some nosy judgementalPentecostals, the JWs are too busy ruining their kids lives and health with their backwards idiotic beliefs about education and modern medicine.
> 
> and sending pedophiles door to door to argue with people unsolicited.


Wow...I had no idea they taught certain beliefs about modern medicine? What DO they teach about modern medicine, and education? I musta missed all that! 

And pediphiles? Intresting. 

As far as unsoliceted preaching, well, that has been going on for exactly 1,979 years now by Christians. Started around the time of Jesus babtism in 30 C.E. Besides Jesus, the apostles, and all the diciples that decided to follow that new religion called "Christianity" were avid preachers, on street corners, from "house to house and door to door", and traveling to different cities and nations. 

Funny thing, almost the entire New Testement is centered around the preaching workof the 1st century Christians.Acts 5:42 Matthew 24:14 Matthew 10:11-14 Acts 10:40-43 Romans 10:13-15 2Timothy 4:1-5 1Corinthians 9:23Acts 18:5,6,9 Revelation 12:17 Acts 1:8 Acts 13:48-49 And the person who started it all, and how...Matthew 4:17 

Seems to me there was a bunch of actual comandments for Christians to do it? 

So maybe, even if you don't agree with there teachings, you can respect that they, just like everyone else, would much rather go fishing, diving, to the beach, sleep in, catch up on yard work, ect, on a saturday instead of getting dressed up and knocking on a bunch of stangers doors, 99% of who are not at all intrested, and some, *like yourself*, downright rude.Yet they take there task very seriously, and continue to do it, looking for that one person who may be intrested in learning what the Bible teaches. And if you think that sounds no fun on a saturday morning in Florida, imagine it on a saturday morning in Detroit in January when its 10 degrees and a foot of snow on the ground. Yet there they are. Because they care. They do not get paid anything. They do it out of love for there fellow man. 

And for the record, I was covered with Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Michigan by my JW parents, that my dad recieved through the school district where he had been a teacher for over 30 years until he retired. ..EXCELENT coverage...and modern too! The school was modern too that my dad taught at! Wow! And he knuckled down hard on me regarding my grades and homework and education. All this while he was trying to ruin my life. 

And my life wasn't ruined by having parent that are Jehovah's Witnesses, any ruining happened from my failure to listen to the simple Bible principles that they tried to teach me. 

Fortunately, alot of it stuck in my head though, and I think thats what has made me a half way decent person, a good friend to others, and tried hard to be a good husband and father. 

And I am NOT one of Jehovah's Witnesses unfortunately, so please do not judge them by my actions and the lifestyle I live.. I have a ways to go cleaning up my lifestyle before I can become one, but it is my goal, and I do go to the Sunday services, and am working on my bad habits. I have studied every major religion, and truly believe in there Bible teachings. 

How do you like that.."Brent"? Its not even saturday morning, and you just got preached at through your computer screenon the PFF by someone who isn't even a Witness yet! Haa!:grouphug


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (5/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Brent (5/26/2009)*that sounds more like some nosy judgementalPentecostals, the JWs are too busy ruining their kids lives and health with their backwards idiotic beliefs about education and modern medicine.
> ...


Excellent post Clay-Doh! You are definitely one of the persons from this blog I'll enjoy meeting when we finally get a chance to meet in person!


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I have friends that are Jehova Witnesses,some of the finest people you will ever meet.Every JW I have ever known are the hardest working people you will meet.I used to think they were weird until I got to know them,now I think the complete opposite.


----------



## Fishhound (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Brent (5/26/2009)*that sounds more like some nosy judgementalPentecostals, the JWs are too busy ruining their kids lives and health with their backwards idiotic beliefs about education and modern medicine.
> 
> and sending pedophiles door to door to argue with people unsolicited.


Now hold on there Christian, that sounds like a boat loadofuneducated, bias, prejudice, profiling, and bilious tripeto me. Of course I'm not a regular church goer so I don't know whatyour preacher might bepreaching from the pulpit or teach in the church class-rooms. But, if I'm not mistaken there are some Christian teachings that lean to this; such as, let the man who has not sinned cast the first stone; love your brother as yourself; do unto others...,and so on and so on. 

And lo and behold, all of those great teachings were by... wait for it... a JEW.


----------

